# It was hard enough before now....



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive always had leg problems when im riding. I was born with Osgood-Schlatters in both knees, and both legs are bowed, so it always hurt to have my legs in the stirrups, or to get up out of the saddle, or dismount etc.

about 2 weeks ago we were doing an obstacle course for PT and i was kind of pushed off one of the walls. When i landed my legs were folded up underneath me. I ended up maybe tearing 2 ligaments in my right knee and sustaining hairline fractures in my left leg. So now im probably looking at surgery. 

Im fine with that because im in HI and i cant ride here anyways. My beef is that its gonna be soooo much more painful now to ride when it was already bad before. I was given a one month profile and physical therapy to try and avoid surgery but still.

it is kinda funny that i can go 18 years without a single serious injury but my first two years enlisted and im like the most accident prone person in the army. bah oh well.....end of rant haha


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Roper chic, sorry to hear about your leg troubles.
I can relate, between my rheumatoid arthritis and the titanium rod holding my left leg together, I hurt when I ride too.
But I still ride almost every day!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Roper its horrible what happened! Hope you make a fast recovery!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your injuries. I truely believe things happen for a reason. May never know as to why it happen. I take it you are in the military when you said Inlisted? If so maybe that is what was never meant to be NOT the horses. You can still enjoy horses, maybe get into driving them and not so much the riding. Driving can be just as fun and rewarding. take care of yourself the horses are waiting!
TRR


----------

